# Vine w/ white fowers



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

HI-
I saw this vine with white flowers the other day. Bees are all over it. Any idea what it is?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertsonbees/5047068357/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertsonbees/5047688944/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertsonbees/5047688024/

Sorry the quality is not the greatest- I only had my cell phone with me.

Thanks,
Gareth


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It might be Silver Lace Vine / Silverlace vine. I don't know the plants of the west though.

Polygonum aubertii or Fallopia baldschuanica
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/168206/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallopia_baldschuanica

It doesn't appear to be a native but it's in this Wyoming plants list; sorry, it is a long list but it's there near the end. http://ces.uwyo.edu/PUBS/Accessible/B-1152.htm


----------

